# Panda cory missing an eye.



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I bought a panda cory but he is missing an eye. Would he be okay?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Probably . . . does it look like an open wound that's still healing? If so you'll want to be very mindful of possible infection setting in so keep a close eye on him. He may have a little more difficulty getting to food or defending himself if need be but animals are pretty amazing when "handicapped". Or take him back if he came that way.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

shellieca said:


> Probably . . . does it look like an open wound that's still healing? If so you'll want to be very mindful of possible infection setting in so keep a close eye on him. He may have a little more difficulty getting to food or defending himself if need be but animals are pretty amazing when "handicapped". Or take him back if he came that way.


I'll keep an "eye" on him (pun intended) even do he is doing well fending by himself. 
As far as taking him back, i don't have the heart to do it, he kinda looks cute like that.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

hehe. I understand that. He has a much better chance of a long healthy life staying with you!!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I have several one eyed fish. They adapt and are happy so long as they. Are able to properly swim and eat. The injury isnt life threatening and not a good reason to euthenize imho.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> I have several one eyed fish. They adapt and are happy so long as they. Are able to properly swim and eat. The injury isnt life threatening and not a good reason to euthenize imho.


Not to worry. Not planning to euthanize him. He is going to be well taken care of.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

im glad to hear (read)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I once saw a goldfish born without any eyes and he seemed to be getting along well enough.  *random anecdote of the day*


----------

